# oryx and sika from thanksgiving



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

i posted this on the hunting board but ment to put it here. i shot both of them at 30 yards


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Great animals, where were you hunting?


----------



## Tom_in_SA (Feb 19, 2008)

They are both great! Did you enter them in any record book yet? Wow!


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

i was hunting near moutain home about 4 miles from the YO. i am still tring to find someone to score them for me. It was a great hunt, it took about 4 trips out there to finnally get a shot. those orxy are very hard to stalk. had to intercept them. the first time when i drew, one spotted me and they moved off. so i backed off and let them calm down. then i got into place and and when they got into range swack. the sika i was in a blind with two of my young cousins they had a great time. also my dad was there to share it whith the best hunting trip i have had in a while.


----------

